# Thomas Look to Stick With Sixers



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/sixers/features/thomas_051006.html

He looks like another Dalembert / Hunter type of player.

He wouldn't be a bad addition IMO


----------



## BroadStBullies (Oct 2, 2005)

undersized 4 at 6'8".. liked him at Texas though and he's a good rebounder. He has to be better than Matt Barnes, so hopefully he sticks.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

BroadStBullies said:


> undersized 4 at 6'8".. liked him at Texas though and he's a good rebounder. He has to be better than Matt Barnes, so hopefully he sticks.


Maybe he's a better PF than Matt Barnes, but he's not a better player. I'm still pissed that Barnes didn't get any action last season, we could've used him off the bench at the 2/3 spots.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Philly Phantic I don't care what League but he averaged 13 rebounds!! 13 rebounds, give us 13 extra rebounds in game 1 and we take the early 1-0 series lead over detroit!


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

get da [strike]fuc[/strike] otta here ^^^

don't use we when talkin about the sixers

u r a disgrace to this teams fanbase


Anyway yeah I loved him all thoughout his college career at texas with Tj Ford

they were awesome together

6-8 is a good size better then 6-7

I would perfer him over Randolph after seeing them both play before


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Maybe he's a better PF than Matt Barnes, but he's not a better player. I'm still pissed that Barnes didn't get any action last season, we could've used him off the bench at the 2/3 spots.


Yeah, with the new coach, the probably could've resigned him for very little.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Good pickup. I was really hoping we'd pick him up this year, the time he spent in Portland last year while Randolph was injured he made a good impression. Cheeks obviously liked him too.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Garbage minutes, high energy guy. Poor man's Dan Gadzuric, it is what it is. And I promise he will never get 13 rebounds in the NBA, if he got 8 a game I would be very impressed.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

Mattjb34 said:


> Garbage minutes, high energy guy. Poor man's Dan Gadzuric, it is what it is. And I promise he will never get 13 rebounds in the NBA, if he got 8 a game I would be very impressed.



If he gets the minutes ...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Rayza said:


> If he gets the minutes ...


If he gets minutes due to short term injury, it's okay. If he gets minutes because of a long term injury, or he's better than people in front of him.. that's where you run into problems. I like him better than Michael Bradley, not that that's saying a whole lot.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

So you are implying that because players have not lived up to there former hype they can't play in the NBA? I am confident in the rookies on this team, and I am confident in the veterans on this team and they will get the job done, Philly regardless if you like it or not the team's improved because of Mo Cheeks, and all you got to do is go to Duke University to find that out.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Mattjb34 said:


> Garbage minutes, high energy guy. Poor man's Dan Gadzuric, it is what it is. And I promise he will never get 13 rebounds in the NBA, if he got 8 a game I would be very impressed.


Last year he had 15 rebounds in a single game. He doesn't do much else but he definately can rebound.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

And rebounding and shot blocking is not important? Note sixers season last year, they could damn well steal the ball, and score the ball, but blocking and actual defense, and rebounding? Well that's another story, I like him I like what the team has done so far, there have been little to no mistakes made by this staff Period.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Thomas is not a shot blocker. He is very one dimensional. And very undersized.


But he's damn good at that one dimension......


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

So tell me this, if he becomes a 2 unlikely 3 dimensional Player, is he worth the money slated to him? Yes but of course


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

He's worth a minimum contract, somewhere, just for what he is now.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

But should he improve would you have a better outlook of him?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

What's wrong with my outlook of him?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> So you are implying that because players have not lived up to there former hype they can't play in the NBA? I am confident in the rookies on this team, and I am confident in the veterans on this team and they will get the job done, Philly regardless if you like it or not the team's improved because of Mo Cheeks, and all you got to do is go to Duke University to find that out.


What in the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

What I am saying is that your going to see very nice things from this squad, yes you'll see some things I can assure you I been on a basketball team before, and there are so many gains for playing with a coach that understands you that knows you, that calls your plays. Mo cheeks he knows everybody and that's going to help them I think we are going to relive the 00-01 76ers season, but it'll be a tougher road. Tougher but we'll come through because we got so many guys so happy now. Cleveland Miami, Detroit, Washington. There all about business, this team comes in here thinking 'lets have fun' It may not seem like much but I can asure you thinking of practice as fun goes a long way to a championship.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Thomas works his *** off and is a great team player.

He reminds me of a young Dennis Rodman with a good additude.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

musiclexer said:


> Thomas works his *** off and is a great team player.
> 
> He reminds me of a young Dennis Rodman with a good additude.




And without the basketball skill. Or defense.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

you must have not seen him play regularly like I did.

He has skills, but hes mostly talented in rebounding like Rodman was and then the rebounding lead to points scored.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Defensively he can improve, anybody can improve anytime they want, I am not just going to sit by and let people judge on his skills in the past. All 76ers must be held in regard on this fourm, like Musiclexer is doing thankfully. Rebounding leads to points energy, and usually when the teams win, the rebounding makes the teams smile. (I know it made me smile, I pulled down 4 offensive rebounds and I just loved every minute of what I contributed)


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I've never seen nor heard of this guy, do you people who know him a bit better know if he can be a Danny Fortson or Reggie Evans type player? An undersized rebounding machine?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Reportedly in the D-League he averaged 12.4 ppg and 13.5 Rebounds, Kunlun? A double double of that maganitude isn't it enough?


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

So has anyone actually seen him play more than one game before ? Or everyone just assuming and reading scouting reports. Just wait for the season to start then judge !


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Rayza said:


> So has anyone actually seen him play more than one game before ? Or everyone just assuming and reading scouting reports. Just wait for the season to start then judge !


I've seen him play for both the Blazers and Spurs last season. He is what he is.


----------



## slkHORN (Jan 11, 2005)

Watched him play all four years with Texas, caught a couple games with SA and a few others here and there... His game is deffinitely one dimensional but once he gets comfortable with the plays, learns the offense etc. etc youll see him break out. He got into foul trouble in the past so he's seems hesitant to get aggressive but like i said once he feels at home hell get his arms up you'll see better defense and the heavy rebounding that hes famous for (well in austin anyway). Last night wasnt the most impressive performance but with the number of shots AI takes he could still prove to be useful (if given the minutes) Only time will tell though.


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

Latest Preseason Games Stats vs. Spurs

18 Minutes Played
Points - 0
Reb. - 4
Assist - 1
TO - 2
PF - 2

Hard to stick with those #'s


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Dizmatic said:


> Latest Preseason Games Stats vs. Spurs
> 
> 18 Minutes Played
> Points - 0
> ...


Hard to judge off one game.


----------

